# 'DCA Hunter' Joint order to Toronto, Ontario, Canada! ASAP



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

bump


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Newbie........

If your plan doesn't come together here, I can make you an offer.

I have a dozen older Carbon Express CXL 250 Hunters (camo), new in box, that you can have for free. These are shaft only, not finished arrows.

And if you are truly a new Newb, I can teach you how to fletch arrows, properly cut and square themand install components to get the most out of them.

All it will cost you is the fletch material, if I don't have what you want in my stash.

I'm up north west of Newmarket.

Cheers 

Dennis


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Grey Eagle said:


> Newbie........
> 
> If your plan doesn't come together here, I can make you an offer.
> 
> ...


 Very generous offer Grey Eagle, hats off to you!!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Thanks Maxtor.

I've been very fortunate in my time in this sport/industry. It doesn't hurt me to give a little back.

And I've honestly got way too much gear of value that is just sitting idle, do it good to be in the hands of someone who could enjoy it.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Newbie, I'd take Dennis up on the offer if I were you! You will find nobody better to teach you a few things about archery!

Very generous Dennis! Just shows there are some great people still around!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Grey Eagle said:


> Newbie........
> 
> If your plan doesn't come together here, I can make you an offer.
> 
> ...


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Archers Helping Archers!!!
Cudos Dennis


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

Grey Eagle said:


> Newbie........
> 
> If your plan doesn't come together here, I can make you an offer.
> 
> ...


Hey Dennis, thats very generous of you, thing is that i dont drive and newmarket is far away and i dont have any tools to work with carbon shafts. I could make a one time trip to newmarket in GO train or If you shoot near the science centre i could meet up and i could get pointers, i shoot recurve. I am a newbie, shot maybe 5 hours in total. Thank you for the offer. I will try getting the plan together but people who were commited before are answering back.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Newb,

We may be putting cart ahead of the horse here, given your short time in the sport.

My offer still stands, and I have all the tools to turn shafts into arrows. But maybe we should first establish exactly what you need. Why don't you post what equipment you do have, and what your drawlength and draw weight are.recurves are not my strong suit, but there are many here that can offer guidance.

Maybe we can figure a way to get you to YCB or Caledon for a day.


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

Grey Eagle said:


> Newb,
> 
> We may be putting cart ahead of the horse here, given your short time in the sport.
> 
> ...


I shoot a Samick Sage, I have both a 35# and 45# at 28" limbs. My draw length is 28 and 1/4. I have a couple of 30 inch feather fletched arrows shot off the shelf, but don't know what happened to them expect 1 remaining. I shoot with finger tabs and usually from 30 yards most of the time. I now have a stick-on arrows rest, hoping to be able to shoot vanes as well. I am a newb but not too bad for a beginner.


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

bump


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

Any one in toronto willing to buy DCA arrows?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Have you considered staying with a decent set of aluminum shafts? Platinum 2016 or similar?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

as grey eagle has stated aluminum in a 1916 or so with a max 100 grain tip and and 4 inch feather to start ... in jazz platinum.... you will need a lot more time in before getting into the tech arrows .... these will be ok for both 35 and 45lb limbs ...


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

Guys i might have shot only 5 hours but i am not half as bad, i hit 8/10 shots in a six inch diameter target from 30 yards with no sights what so ever, i am a very fast learner and i know what i am talking about most of the time. I don't like the aluminum feeling, the arrows don't feel good. Also sometimes i have friends who wants to use my bow to shoot as well, so if they hit wood with that grade aluminum with the 45#, it will bend in 2 or 3 shots. I don't get in tech arrows anyway and Grey eagle, those arrows you have will not shoot too well with my bow, they are for heavier compounds. I just want durable and inexpensive carbon arrows that i could shoot out of my recurve and that is about it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ever try a 3d tournament yet its a eye opener and for buddies shooting your bow why would you have wood as a back stop just wondering ???????


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Yup, the CXL's I offered you are too stiff for your recurve. I had assumed since you were after carbon hunting shafts you were shooting a compound.

Classic gave you some decent advice, but sounds like have your mind set and a plan at hand.

Cheers


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> ever try a 3d tournament yet its a eye opener and for buddies shooting your bow why would you have wood as a back stop just wondering ???????


Can't help it, i shoot at a government range at the targets and they have wood as a back stop.


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

bump


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm still on board for a dozen target arrows. They are ready to ship


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

shiftydog said:


> I'm still on board for a dozen target arrows. They are ready to ship


its me and you and 1 more person, 3 dozen is not good enough. the other two people backout and are not answering my PMs. if you are going to order 2 dozens, then i will order two dozens aswell, that makes 5 which is ok.


----------

